# Anyone tried "Nom Du Plume"



## PutRid (15/9/15)

So has any one tried "Nom Du Plume" yet, loving the labels and appearance. 
Descriptions sound lekker, would be keen to see people's thoughts.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/15)

They're frikken awesome! I have #3 and #4 and they're as good if not better than the descriptions. I was nervous about #4 because blueberry gets overpowering very quickly but in this one it's quite subtle, it noticeable but not in your face. If you're not a fan of Bavarian cream then avoid #3, it's very prominent but blends very well with the cinnamon biscuit.

I tried #2 at the vapemeet and it was absolutely amazing, the aftertaste on this simply won't let you put your mod down for too long.

@PutRid just get some man

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Noddy (15/9/15)

no4 on the way....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (15/9/15)

Good stuff, heard only good things. Might have to give it a try. Love my deserts


----------



## ZK1 (16/9/15)

I'm on #2 now, and it's nice, but with me loving menthols, I seem to disappoint myself as the dessert type of juices make me get gatvol of them very quickly.....but I think this is the best dessert type of juice that I have tried. So I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/9/15)

I believe @skola got some. Also keen to hear some reviews

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/15)

I've just recieved my #2, loaded up the Billow v2 straight away. Pure bliss in a bottle, this one is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

